# breeding reds



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

hey all just thinkin. i want to breed some reds, couldn't some be all like brother and sisters n sh*t? should i buy each from different sellers or what?


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

Most of the time you're getting relatives ... If inbreeding freaks you out and you can get them pretty easily then get them from different breeders. If you're picking them up at LFS in the same geographic area, you're running a chance that they got them from the same source. Maybe get some from different breeders if you got the hookup and then order some of the wild caught ones. I think that most people that have breeding reds got them as a shoal at the same time... so we have inbreeding fish


----------

